# New Competition



## Horsetraderonline (Jun 4, 2009)

New Competition Hi Guys its competition again.


Horse Trader have lost there horse, We need your help to find him on the Horse Trader website.




 You need to go to www.horsetraderonline.co.uk
 Look in the horses for sale section
 The horse is called “Horse trader horse for sale” with a picture of the Horse Trader logo.
 You need to take down the reference number of the advert
 Email it to Haylea [email protected]
 In subject write competition in the email write, your name, contact info and the ref number
 All correct reference numbers with go in to a system and the winner picked at random
 The prize is a Samsung digital camera 7 mega pixels.


The competition starts NOW and ends on the 3rd of July 


Good luck everyone


Any questions give me an email


----------

